
Make your YC application clear, elegant, and meaningful - shreyas-satish
https://ownpath.xyz/course/polish-your-yc-application/
======
gus_massa
From the ShowHN rules
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

If people has to pay to participate, it's not a good candidate for a ShowHN.

~~~
shreyas-satish
Thanks for pointing this out. Have updated the title.

------
bill_rr
Where did you hear that YC S2019 applications are due on April 12, 2019 (IST)?

This information might confuse people. YC apps were already due.

~~~
shreyas-satish
This is primarily for people who are looking to attend YC interviews in
Bangalore, India [0].

[https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-interviews-in-
india/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-interviews-in-india/)

